# Bengal cats climbing



## Swain86 (Jan 23, 2011)

Does anyone else who owns Bengals let them climb trees in the garden ?


----------



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

My bengals are allowed climb this one tree which is far away from any others and i havent had any problems so far.
But i do recommend it isnt near any other trees or unwanted area because one of mine jumped on the roof and didnt come down until i went up and got her 4 hours later!


----------



## Swain86 (Jan 23, 2011)

thanks for that, its two trees right next to each other. One of the cats were on a leash as its a runner when outside. This one jumps up on the curtain poles ect. But it was the more shy not on a leash one that just run at the tree and started to climb got about 7ft up and then hung from a branch untill it was helped down.
Should it be leashed as well and encouraged for playtime to climb the tree?
Just some more info its harness leashes not collar ones


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Why not catproof your garden then the cats can have freeroaming time.
Shouldnt this be in domestic pets as Bengals are classed as domestic cats ?


----------



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> Why not catproof your garden then the cats can have freeroaming time.
> Shouldnt this be in domestic pets as Bengals are classed as domestic cats ?


this is actually debatable, as i always refer bengals as exotics as they have wild ancestry.
I agree with you, i have a 40x40ft catproofed pen which they go into in the morning and come back in at night (its connected to my house through a catflap and a carpet layered cage so they go in and out as they please  )


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

yugimon121 said:


> this is actually debatable, as i always refer bengals as exotics as they have wild ancestry.
> I agree with you, i have a 40x40ft catproofed pen which they go into in the morning and come back in at night (its connected to my house through a catflap and a carpet layered cage so they go in and out as they please  )


 
Ive got a Bengal who refuses to go outside:lol2:
I know a lot of people think that Bengals are an exotic cat when in fact they are classed as domestic pets
Ive taken this piece from this website Bengal cat guide - Information about bengal cats

The Bengal is a relatively new breed of cat which was first bred in the U.S.A and was originally created by crossing an Asian Leopard Cat with a domestic cat. The *domestic Bengal* derives its name from the Latin name of its wild ancestor, Felis Bengalensis (Asian Leopard Cat). Whilst the domestic Bengal is similar in appearance to the Asian Leopard cat, and its genetic makeup contains a contribution from that wild cat species, *its temperament however is purely domestic. *
The goal in developing the domestic Bengal cat breed was to preserve a strong physical resemblance to its beautiful wild ancestor and at the same time *the new domestic breed* was designed to be a pleasant and trustworthy family companion. Therefore, the conformation of the Bengal is definitely reminiscent of its ancestors.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2011)

My boss has a Bengal that he lets roam the feilds behind his house, one day it brought a squirel home as a present


----------



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> Ive got a Bengal who refuses to go outside:lol2:
> I know a lot of people think that Bengals are an exotic cat when in fact they are classed as domestic pets
> Ive taken this piece from this website Bengal cat guide - Information about bengal cats
> 
> ...


My male tends to stay inside, but since i feed them outside, he *has* to come out. this of course means he growls if i try stroke him, so now hes outdoorsy, but i cant pat him on the head anymore :lol2: 
So in other words: What the cat wants, the cat should get. Or else it will give you a lifetime punishment


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

The aim is a cat with a domestic temperament, they don't act the same though. 

Guess the Bengal is a fail? :whistling2:


----------



## sykesy88 (Jan 9, 2009)

I have a bengal cat and she is very gentle, when i took her to the vets to get micro chiped she purred. My other cat which is a moggy is a lot more bad tempered. My bengal cat has never even growled or hissed at any one. Out of all the cats ive looked after bengal cats have been no more bad tempered then any other type of cat, they are a lot more hyper though dont stop runing around :lol2:


----------



## cjd99 (Apr 8, 2009)

My two just like smashing stuff


----------



## Swain86 (Jan 23, 2011)

cjd99 said:


> My two just like smashing stuff


Yup my two get up to that kind of stuff aswell lol



I have been looking at making some kind of outdoor area for them to play in during the day. I have also looked at ones you can buy that are really expensive. I have an idea to build one round the tree. But would need to get money together for materials


----------

